# Friday Foto Fawn



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

if you haven't seen Casino Royale yet, GO!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Oh my........:thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Yep. Uh-huh. Saw it. That must be his Ursula Andres shot.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

mmm nice swimming trunks. I'll have to check it out, I've been wanting to see it but no time. Hey maybe I'll go right now! I'm going to check the movie times.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

zeytin said:


> mmm nice swimming trunks. I'll have to check it out, I've been wanting to see it but no time. Hey maybe I'll go right now! I'm going to check the movie times.


@#@!&^% What ever happened to late shows? I cannot find any movies starting past 10:30pm.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Love the Marco Pantani ears!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> @#@!&^% What ever happened to late shows? I cannot find any movies starting past 10:30pm.


I want to see Happy Feet and am having trouble finding shows after 4:30 pm.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

.....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

firstrax said:


> .....


everything was cool until you skinnified his arms and gave him love handles.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

zeytin said:


> everything was cool until you skinnified his arms and gave him love handles.


So your OK with the sagging boobs?


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

firstrax said:


> So your OK with the sagging boobs?


evidently. beautiful work... sort of.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

lmao.


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

one more.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

Dammit firstrax, I just ate dinner!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

firstrax said:


> one more.


I like what you did with his hair.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I want to see Happy Feet and am having trouble finding shows after 4:30 pm.


Happy Feet is awful.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

estone2 said:


> Happy Feet is awful.


And I'm one of those weirdos who likes both guy movies and chick flicks.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

firstrax said:


> one more.


Gorilla?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

estone2 said:


> Gorilla?




Well there's that...but...


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

firstrax said:


> .....


Firstrax, this is your best yet and you're damn good. :thumbsup: 

I laughed so hard my belly hurts. :cryin:


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Now can you do that with Lance? Just once...please?


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

KayTee said:


> Now can you do that with Lance? Just once...please?


Just dont ask me to do Boonen. I'm sure the regulars here will put out a contract on me.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Good Call, Ok on Lance but don't go near Boonen! I was so taken aback by the love handles etc. I didn't even notice the sagging boobs-thanks... Nice work on the superwide.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

kaotikgrl said:


> You could have seen both Bond and Penguins at the same time.


LOL, that's a good one!


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

*Thanks!*

:thumbsup: Oh, great job, firstrax! Maybe I'll put that up on the fridge in case DH needs his ego stoked, heh heh. Oh, no need to mess with Boonen...on anyone's account!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

kaotikgrl said:


> You could have seen both Bond and Penguins at the same time.
> 
> License to Chill



Very nice! LMAO


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

Ewwww. Just ewwww. Last time I went to Hawaii there were plenty of old men from the Northeast running around looking about like that if not worse because they didn't have the tan.


----------

